# Nombres de animales (plural)



## Laurateacher

Hola:
Necesito confirmar lo siguiente:


En singular: el avestruz
En plural: Las avestruces

Es correcto?
Saludos,
Laura


----------



## Namarne

Laurateacher said:


> En singular: el avestruz
> En plural: l*o*s avestruces


Hola: 

_Avestruz _es palabra masculina.


----------



## Laurateacher

Gracias. Hay muchos artículos en internet que la tratan como palabra de género femenino y me surgió la duda.
Un saludo,
Laura


----------



## Namarne

Laurateacher said:


> y me surgió la duda


A mí también, pero hice trampa y eché una miradita: 


> *avestruz**.*
> *1.     ** m.* Ave del orden de las Estrucioniformes...
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## raquel.l.

"un" o "una" ave?

"el" o "la" avestruz?


----------



## Grekh

un ave
el avestruz


me suenan mejor porque juntar dos "a" tónicas no suena bien.

yo tenía la misma duda con "azúcar"...¿el azúcar, la azúcar? Buscando en el diccionario, veo que acepta ambos géneros.


----------



## Grekh

nunca en mi vida he dicho "los avestruces"...siempre han sido "las avestruces" para mí.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola, el nombre avestruz derivadel latín _struthĭo_ y la misma del griego _στρουθíων_ abreviación de _στρουθκαμελος_, palabra compuesta por _στρουθιο_ (struthio=gorrión) y _καμελος_ (kamelos=camello), lo que es lo mismo que: "gorrión (grande como un) camello".
Aunque la Real Academia Española recomienda el género masculino _(el avestruz negro) _hay personas que usan el género femenino _(la avestruz negra)_ lo que según algunos expertos no es criticable.
En lo particular creo "la avestruz" está mal dicho sería una cacofonia, repetición de de las mismas letras o sílabas, lo cual sería un vicio del lenguaje. Siempre escuche "el avestruz", aunque en plural se puedo escuchar los o las avestruces sin que ninguna de las dos me suenen mal. Creo que es un término que se puede utilizar tanto en masculino como en femenino al menos en el plural, por su singular deber el avestruz.
En América es el ñandú y en el continente Australiano emú.


----------



## Agró

Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> En América es el ñandú y en el continente Australiano emú.



Ñandú común (  ___Rhea americana_), ñandú petizo (  _Rhea pennata),_ emú (  _Dromaius novaehollandiae) _y avestruz ( (_Struthio camelus_) son especies distintas.
El avestruz, los avestruces (masculino).


----------



## Ushuaia

Agró said:


> Ñandú común (  _Rhea americana_), ñandú petizo (  _Rhea pennata),_ emú (  _Dromaius novaehollandiae) _y avestruz ( (_Struthio camelus_) son especies distintas.
> El avestruz, los avestruces (masculino).



Concuerdo con Agró: ¡son bichos diferentes!
Y también concuerdo con Agró: _avestruz_ (como _ñandú_ y _emú_) son sustantivos masculinos.

Saludos.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Agró y Ushuaia, muchas gracias por la corrección. No quería decir que en América se le llama de esa forma al avestruz. Sí no que deseaba aclarar que son otras especies y lo que hice fue generar una confusión. En lo personal no me desagrada que alguien diga las avestruces, aunque procuro decir los avestruces. En singular corresponde usar "el" ya que sí decimos "la" se produce la cacofonia. Nandú y emú son masculinos, por preferencia el avestruz también me gusta en masculino; pero no porque el singular lleve el artículo "el" el sustantivo debe ser obligadamente masculino.


----------



## ManPaisa

Grekh said:


> nunca en mi vida he dicho "los avestruces"...siempre han sido "las avestruces" para mí.


 
Del DPD:
*avestruz*. ‘Ave corredora de gran tamaño’. Es voz masculina: _«Me acordé de Óscar, el pequeño avestruz de peluche que mi padre me regaló»_ (Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]). Por influjo del género de la palabra _ave,_ se comete a menudo el error de usarla en femenino: _la avestruz_.

Por tanto, se dice *el avestruz* y *los avestruces.*


----------



## Pinairun

Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> Agró y Ushuaia, muchas gracias por la corrección. No quería decir que en América se le llama de esa forma al avestruz. Sino que deseaba aclarar que son otras especies y lo que hice fue generar una confusión. En lo personal no me desagrada que alguien diga las avestruces, aunque procuro decir los avestruces. En singular corresponde usar "el" ya que sí decimos "la" se produce la cacofonia. Nandú y emú son masculinos, por preferencia el avestruz también me gusta en masculino; pero no porque el singular lleve el artículo "el" el sustantivo debe ser obligadamente masculino.


 

De los avestruces nos vamos a pasar a sustantivos que comienzan por "a" y que, siendo del género femenino, llevan el artículo femenino: 
La almohada, la alcoba, la almena, la amenaza, la alameda, la americana, la artesa, la azotea...

No hay cacofonía que valga, tampoco en _el avestruz._ No me preguntes por qué ha de ser masculino, porque no tengo ni idea. Solo sé que en castellano tenemos dos géneros (y alguna otra clasificación) y esta palabra lleva asignado el masculino: El avestruz, los avestruces. Pero, eso sí, hay mucha gente que no lo sabe y lo dice al revés, y no creo que sea porque les gusta más, sino porque ignoran cuál es el género de la especie.

Saludos


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Pinairun, el avestruz es una ave (que es sustantivo femenino) y a pesar de que se dice "el ave", en los diccionarios en los que me estoy fijando dicen "las aves". Por lo tanto algunos sustantivos pueden ser femeninos pero si empiezan por "a" se dice "el"  aunque el plural sea "las". Tal vez por eso se podría llegar a decir "las avestruces" porque son aves; lo cual no sería un error. Sí ave corredora para la RAE (Dic, 1992), es cualquiera de las grandes aves, no voladoras, que suelen clasificarse en las ratites, se puede decir "las avestruces"; ya que estás haciuendo referencia a las aves. Pero evidentemente no me suena muy bien que digamos, lo escuche mucho de la gente del campo, mientras que en las ciudades se dice "los" avestruces, que es como lo utilizo porque estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo de esa manera. La Real Academia Española recomienda que se use el masculino, pero no obliga. El PDP da la definición del singular que obviamente es voz masculina pero no dice nada del plural. Gracias por la corrección del *sino*.


----------



## Agró

Los avetoros y los avetorillos también son aves, pero son nombres masculinos, como avestruz. *Ave* lleva el artículo *el* (a pesar de ser un nombre femenino) porque la 'a' es tónica, no para evitar la cacofonía. Si fuera por eso diríamos "el hache" y no lo hacemos.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Tal vez por eso se podría llegar a decir "las avestruces" porque son aves; lo cual no sería un error. Sí ave corredora para la RAE (Dic, 1992), es cualquiera de las grandes aves, no voladoras, que suelen clasificarse en las ratites, se puede decir "las avestruces"; ya que estás haciuendo referencia a las aves


 
Siguiendo esa lógica, ¿podríamos decir* las claveles*, porque son flores?   ¡No!

Las reglas del castellano son muy claras en ese sentido.


----------



## Pinairun

Ave es femenino; el halcón, el azor, el cormorán, el martin pescador son aves y, sin embargo, se les asignó en español el género masculino.
_*Los* cormoranes anidan en los acantilados. *Estas* aves se alimentan de..._

Por otro lado, tenemos la gaviota, la abubilla, la paloma, la cigüeña, que también son aves, pero a estas les tocó el femenino. 

No tiene nada que ver el género de la palabra con el objeto que ésta representa.

Saliéndonos de los pájaros, tenemos la palabra _víctima_, por ejemplo, que siempre es de género femenino aunque se aplique a un hombre. 
_Ha habido un atropello en la Gran Vía. *La víctima*, *un hombre* de treinta años, ha sido atendid*a* por el Samur en el lugar del accidente._

No es difícil, sólo hay que fijarse un poco.
Saludos


----------



## BnRj

En español hay muy pocas excepciones en donde un sustantivo femenino lleva el artículo masculino en plural y en mi opinión, avestruz es una de esas excepciones. Aquí hay unos ejemplos:

el avestruz - las avestruces
el águila - las águilas
el agua - las aguas
el arpa - las arpas
el ave - las aves

¡Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero es que no es una excepción. El género de avestruz es masculino; el de águila, agua, arpa y ave es femenino.

Según el DRAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=2537&NEDIC=Si*águila. 1. **f.* Ave...
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=83323&NEDIC=Si*agua. 1. f.* Sustancia...
*arpa. 1. f.* Instrumento... 
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=9047&NEDIC=Si*ave1. 1. f.*_ Zool._ Animal...

Estos usan el artículo el, pero no porque cambie a masculino, sino porque el artículo la toma una forma especial cuando antecede directamente una palabra que empieza con a tónica; En el DPD se puede consultar (punto 2.2).


Una curiosidad que encontré al buscar las palabras de arriba: águila es masculino cunado se habla de cierto pez, por lo que ahí sí se diría el águila y los águilas.

*8. *m. Pez, especie de raya, que se distingue de esta en tener la cola más larga que lo restante del cuerpo, y en ella una espina venenosa larga y aguda.


----------



## Pinairun

En el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*Avestruz*
‘Ave corredora de gran tamaño’. *Es voz masculina*: _«Me acordé de Óscar, el pequeño avestruz de peluche que mi padre me regaló»_ (Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]). Por influjo del género de la palabra _ave,_ *se comete a menudo el error de usarla en femenino: la avestruz.*

No tiene que ver nada con el sexo de los avestruces, pero la gramática los trata como si todos fueran MACHOS, es decir, en masculino. Y si alguna vez tenemos que referirnos a "ellas", tenemos que decir "un avestruz hembra".

Y en el lado opuesto, las cebras. Se dice "una cebra macho".


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> No tiene que ver nada con el sexo de los avestruces, pero la gramática los trata como si todos fueran MACHOS, es decir, en masculino. Y si alguna vez tenemos que referirnos a "ellas", tenemos que decir "un avestruz hembra".


 
Es que género gramatical nada tiene que ver con el sexo de la persona, planta o cosa . _Una mujer_ es _un ser humano,_ por ejemplo. Una piedra y un pedrusco pueden ser la misma cosa, aunque uno de _los términos_ sea femenino y _la otra palabra_ masculina, y ninguno de los dos _objetos_ o _cosas_ tenga órganos genitales que los identifique como macho o hembra.

No sé por qué le cuesta tanto a la gente entender que _avestruz_ es un término masculino (una palabra masculina) y que por tanto lleva el artículo definido _el_ en singular y_ los_ en plural. (¡Nada tiene que ver esto con la regla de que las palabras femeninas que inician por _a_ o _ha_ tónica generalmente llevan el artículo _el _en singular!)


----------



## flljob

_Avestruz_ es palabra aguda, con acento en la u. No empieza con _a tónica_. Así que aunque fuera palabra femenina tendría que decirse _la avestruz_.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> _Avestruz_ es palabra aguda, con acento en la u. No empieza con _a tónica_. Así que aunque fuera palabra femenina tendría que decirse _la avestruz_.
> 
> Saludos


 
"el", ¿quisiste decir?


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> "el", ¿quisiste decir?


Cuando una palabra femenina empieza por a tónica, debes usar el: _el agua, el águila_.
Si empieza con _a_ pero esta no es tónica, usas la:
_La almohada, la alberca_, etc.
Si _avestruz_ _*fuera*_ palabra femenina, no habría por qué usar el artículo masculino (_el_), porque es una palabra aguda (lleva acento en la última sílaba).

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo concuerdo con Inidiana,

Al decir las avestruces, quizá damos a entender las aves grandotas que se llaman avestruz.



Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> Pinairun, el avestruz es una ave (que es sustantivo femenino) y a pesar de que se dice "el ave", en los diccionarios en los que me estoy fijando dicen "las aves". Por lo tanto algunos sustantivos pueden ser femeninos pero si empiezan por "a" se dice "el" aunque el plural sea "las". Tal vez por eso se podría llegar a decir "las avestruces" porque son aves; lo cual no sería un error. Sí ave corredora para la RAE (Dic, 1992), es cualquiera de las grandes aves, no voladoras, que suelen clasificarse en las ratites, se puede decir "las avestruces"; ya que estás haciuendo referencia a las aves. Pero evidentemente no me suena muy bien que digamos, lo escuche mucho de la gente del campo, mientras que en las ciudades se dice "los" avestruces, que es como lo utilizo porque estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo de esa manera. La Real Academia Española recomienda que se use el masculino, pero no obliga. El PDP da la definición del singular que obviamente es voz masculina pero no dice nada del plural. Gracias por la corrección del *sino*.


 
En Sonora se les conoce con el género femenino. la avestruz y las avestruces.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Alma Shofner said:


> Yo concuerdo con Inidiana,
> 
> Al decir las avestruces, quizá damos a entender las aves grandotas que se llaman avestruz.
> 
> En Sonora se les conoce con el género femenino. la avestruz y las avestruces.
> 
> Saludos


Aunque se moleste Manpaisa, sigamos con los despropósitos.

Aunque en Sonora se use como femenino, avestruz es masculino. Ya lo explicaron magníficamente bien Pinairun y el Paisa de Medellín.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Hay que ver lo que da de sí el pajarraco, y encima ni siquiera vuela. En fin, supongo que ha quedado claro que *avestruz* es, lo mismo que *avetoro* y *avetorillo* (estos sí vuelan), masculino: *el* avestruz, *los* avestruces; y también ha quedado claro que en Sonora *los* llaman en femenino. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? Salud a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, en Sonora según Alma dicen la avestruz y las avestruces. 

Aquí el ave que más se le parece también podría producir confusión (por el plural): el correcaminos y los correcaminos.


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> No, en Sonora según Alma dicen la avestruz y las avestruces.
> 
> Aquí el ave que más se le parece también podría producir confusión (por el plural): el correcaminos y los correcaminos.


 
*El* *quetzal* (Pharomachrus mocinno) es un *ave en peligro de extinción* y una joya de la naturaleza. y habita en el *sur de México y en Centroamérica*.

Eso sí, eh. Que cada uno lo diga como más le guste. Yo ya me retiro.
Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Foreros, avestruz es masculino, eso lo sé. En cuanto al comentario de que a veces se dice "las" avestruces a esas aves en mis tierras (sur de Argentina); no lo hacen todos. Mi intención fue la de hacer un simple comentario sobre un uso. Concidero al igual que ustedes que es un vicio del lenguaje. El plural correcto es "los avestruces". Me doy cuenta que he generado un problema tratando de ayudar. Quise comentarles que lo he escuchado así. Pinairun no me ofenden las correciones, sino que por el contrario las agradezco. MainPaisa tampoco quise decir un desproposito. Intenté dar mi humilde teoría de porque se nombra a esos animalitos en plural. Ahora comprendo que tal vez cause confusiones. Lo que simplemente trate de decir es como se los nombra de manera equivocada. Seguramente no me expresé como correspondía. Gracias por lo que me enseñaron. Pido otra vez disculpas.


----------



## Pinairun

Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> Foreros, avestruz es masculino, eso lo sé. En cuanto al comentario de que a veces se dice "las" avestruces a esas aves en mis tierras (sur de Argentina); no lo hacen todos. Mi intención fue la de hacer un simple comentario sobre un uso. Concidero al igual que ustedes que es un vicio del lenguaje. El plural correcto es "los avestruces". Me doy cuenta que he generado un problema tratando de ayudar. Quise comentarles que lo he escuchado así. Pinairun no me ofenden las correciones, sino que por el contrario las agradezco. MainPaisa tampoco quise decir un desproposito. Intenté dar mi humilde teoría de porque se nombra a esos animalitos en plural. Ahora comprendo que tal vez cause confusiones. Lo que simplemente trate de decir es como se los nombra de manera equivocada. Seguramente no me expresé como correspondía. Gracias por lo que me enseñaron. Pido otra vez disculpas.


 
Hola, Indiana.
Es verdad que he interpretado mal tus intervenciones. Lo entendí como que defendías a capa y espada el uso del femenino para "avestruz". 
Pero, yo también, solo trataba de explicar que es un vocablo masculino. 
Me disculpo si he resultado muy vehemente.

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

ManPaisa said:


> Del DPD:
> *avestruz*. ‘Ave corredora de gran tamaño’. Es voz masculina: _«Me acordé de Óscar, el pequeño avestruz de peluche que mi padre me regaló»_ (Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]). Por influjo del género de la palabra _ave,_ se comete a menudo el error de usarla en femenino: _la avestruz_.
> 
> Por tanto, se dice *el avestruz* y *los avestruces.*


Y se tanto no basta, añado más, del DUE
*avestruz* (del occit. _estrutz,_ del lat. _struthĭo,_ del gr. _strouthíōn)_ 

*1* *m.* *Ave corredora de África y Arabia, la mayor de las conocidas, de patas largas y robustas, con sólo dos dedos. _Struthio camelus_. 2 Dinornis, ñandú, suri. 
*2* inf. (n. calif.) Se aplica con desprecio y como insulto a una persona falta de amabilidad o *insociable. 
*3* inf. Se aplica a la persona que se resiste a ver los problemas. Se usa frecuentemente en la expresión _táctica_ [o _política_] _del avestruz._ 
*avestruz de América*** _Ñandú._


----------



## raul10

nunca  he dicho "los avestruces"...siempre han sido "las avestruces" .


----------



## fernando el casir

No viene al hilo pero es ingenioso.
Ambrose Bierce decía en "El diccionario del diablo" que no era cierto que el avestruz no volaba porque tenía las alas chicas, sino que, como no volaba, no necesitaba alas grandes.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola a todos nuevamente. Fernando el avestruz no vuela porque tiene alas pequeñas; sí no que es un organo que no necesita para movilizarse y por lo tanto no está muy desarrollado. Solamente les sirve para mantener el equilibrio en la carrera. Con respecto a lo que se dice generalmente, no esconden la cabeza cuando sienten peligro, por lo general lo que hacen es huir; pero sí no pueden hacerlo usan sus poderosas patas para defenderse.
Gracias Pinairun, por lo comentarios y aportes. Sobre todo por tenerme paciencia y tratar de explicarme las cosas, gente así me dan más ganas de "forear". Realmente no tenes que pedir disculpas, reconozco que soy un poco obstinado al decir las cosas.


----------



## 0scar

Pinairun said:


> Por otro lado, tenemos la gaviota, la abubilla, la paloma, la cigüeña, que también son aves, pero a estas les tocó el femenino.
> ....
> La almohada, la alcoba, la almena, la amenaza, la alameda, la americana, la artesa, la azotea...
> No tiene nada que ver el género de la palabra con el objeto que ésta representa.


 
Y lo más raro que todas esas palabras femeninas teminan en *a, *pero la excepción es _la palomo_ que termina con* o *


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Y lo más raro que todas esas palabras femeninas teminan en *a, *pero la excepción es _la palomo_ que termina con* o *


 
¿la palomo?????


----------



## Pinairun

0scar said:


> Y lo más raro que todas esas palabras femeninas teminan en *a, *pero la excepción es _la palomo_ que termina con* o *


 


El palomo es el macho de la paloma.

_(La) Paloma_ es el nombre genérico de la especie.

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Restaurando un poco del post que borré:



Pinairun said:


> *El* *quetzal* (Pharomachrus mocinno) es un *ave en peligro de extinción* y una joya de la naturaleza. y habita en el *sur de México y en Centroamérica*.


... y es el ave nacional de la República de Guatemala. 



raul10 said:


> nunca he dicho "los avestruces"...siempre han sido "las avestruces" .


 
Bien dice el DPD que la confusión viene de que "ave" es femenino y por ser "a" tónica se dice _el ave_ y _las aves_, pero "avestruz" es masculino y punto. Si yo antes decía "las avestruces" y luego de leer el diccionario y este hilo me entero de que estaba equivocado, seré un necio si no lo corrijo en el futuro (y es una reflexión personal, sin salpicarle el adjetivo a nadie).

¡Saludos!


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> El palomo es el macho de la paloma.
> 
> _(La) Paloma_ es el nombre genérico de la especie.


 

En eso estamos de acuerdo, pero ¿l_a palomo_?  
¿Será una hija de Sebastián Palomo?


----------



## 0scar

¿Es el palomo y no la palomo?
Si es así, ¿entonces es probable que estas palabras sean femeninas porque terminan con *a*, y no porque empiezan con a o porque les toco ? 


> la gaviota, la abubilla, la paloma, la cigüeña, que también son aves, pero a estas les tocó el femenino.
> ....
> La almohada, la alcoba, la almena, la amenaza, la alameda, la americana, la artesa, la azotea...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

0scar said:


> ¿Es el palomo y no la palomo?
> Si es así, ¿entonces es probable que estas palabras sean femeninas porque terminan con *a*, y no porque empiezan con a o porque les toco ?


No te entiendo. ¿Por qué no le das una leída a esto: GÉNERO?

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> ¿Es el palomo y no la palomo?
> Si es así, ¿entonces es probable que estas palabras sean femeninas porque terminan con *a*, y no porque empiezan con a o porque les toco ?


 
El género de las palabras es consecuencia de su etimología, entre otros factores.  Poco tiene que ver con su terminación, y nada con su letra inicial.


----------



## Pinairun

0scar said:


> ¿Es el palomo y no la palomo?
> Si es así, ¿entonces es probable que estas palabras sean femeninas porque terminan con *a*, y no porque empiezan con a o porque les toco ?


 

Palabras terminadas en "a", pero de género masculino:

El plasma, el coma, el fantasma, el prisma, el cisma, el asma, el croata, el cometa, el planeta.

Es que no va por ahí.
Por favor, lee el artículo del DPD sobre _GÉNERO,_ es muy clarificador.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

ManPaisa said:


> El género de las palabras es consecuencia de su etimología, entre otros factores. Poco tiene que ver con su terminación,.


 
Si, la etimología es importante, pero el origen del castellano es el latín, y me han dicho que en latín la mayorías de las palabras que terminaban en *a* eran femeninas y las que terminan en *o* eran masculinas.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Si, la etimología es importante, pero el origen del castellano es el latín, y me han dicho que en latín la mayorías de las palabras que terminaban en *a* eran femeninas y las que terminan en *o* eran masculinas.


¿No se está desviando esto demasiado? El problema se planteó con la vocal inicial de "avestruz", no con la vocal final de las palabras. Algunas palabras latinas en -us (*manus*, mano) eran femeninas, y derivaron en -o, y siguieron siendo femeninas en castellano (*la* mano). Otras neutras (*opus*) derivaron en femenino: obra. Pero ¿qué prueba esto? Nada.


----------



## 0scar

Si, mejor echemos un manto de piedad a  "el género de las palabras poco tiene que ver con su terminación" ¿no?


----------



## Lexinauta

Como curiosidad, acompaño algo sobre avestruces. 
Veamos lo que dice Corominas (Dic. Etimológico):
 
*AVESTRUZ,* 1406, _unas aves que llaman estruces_, h. 1430. Compuesto de _ave _y _estruz_, éste tom. de oc. ant. _estrutz_, que procede del lat. strūthio, -ōnis, y éste del gr. _struthi__ō__n_, abreviación de _struthiokam__ē__los_ íd. (compuesto de _struthós_ ‘gorrión’ y _kám__ē__los_ ‘camello’, propiamente ‘camello-pájaro’).
 
Vemos que tanto en castellano como en portugués, las dos palabras se aglutinaron dando lugar al término tal como hoy lo conocemos. Pero en otros idiomas europeos solo se mantuvo la segunda palabra:
_ _
_Portugués: _avestruz
_Inglés: _ostrich
_Francés: _autruche
_Alemán: _strauss
_Italiano: _struzzo
_Ruso: _cτρayc (fonéticamente suena como _straus_)
 
*De todas maneras, hace ya 600 años que aparece registrado el término, así que es hora de que se lo utilice bien: nada de ‘las avestruces’ *


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿ Por qué se dice “las jirafas de Africa ? Según la 
gramática de español, los machos y las hembras 
deben tener los artículos masculinos como “los padres”,
“los alumnos”.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Agró

Los nombres de los animales tienen género gramatical masculino o femenino, normalmente por razones etimológicas: o son masculinos (el avestruz macho, el avestruz hembra) o son femeninos (la jirafa macho, la jirafa hembra).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este italianismo del español hereda el género de _giraffa_ que es femenino en italiano, donde es un arabismo (<_zarafa_). El género en italiano viene motivado por la terminación *-a* del -arabe que os hablantes romances entendemos como marca de femenino singular, heredada de la vocal temática de la primera declinación latina que contaba con una casi totalidad de femeninos.

Cuando queremos distinguir los sexos (que no los géneros) decimos _la jirafa macho_ o _la jirafa hembra_.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

XiaoRoel said:


> Este italianismo del español hereda el género de _giraffa_ que es femenino en italiano, donde es un arabismo (<_zarafa_). El género en italiano viene motivado por la terminación *-a* del -arabe que os hablantes romances entendemos como marca de femenino singular, heredada de la vocal temática de la primera declinación latina que contaba con una casi totalidad de femeninos.
> 
> Cuando queremos distinguir los sexos (que no los géneros) decimos _la jirafa macho_ o _la jirafa hembra_.


 
 
Muchas gracias, 
 
El español es dificilísimo y hay que estudiar el italiano,
Latín y árabe
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿ Por qué se dice “las jirafas de Africa ? Según la
> gramática de español, los machos y las hembras
> deben tener los artículos masculinos como “los padres”,
> “los alumnos”.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Sasaki-san

Primero, las palabras macho y hembra (雄・雌) se usan principalmente para referirnos al sexo de los animales.
Para hablar sobre el idioma, se usan género femenino y masculino.


Con respecto a tu pregunta, no hace falta aprender italiano ni árabe. De hecho, yo no lo sabía hasta ahora:

Algunos animales tienen nombres distintos para hablar de los machos o las hembras: perro y perra, caballo y yegua, gallo y gallina, etc.
En general se trata de animales domesticados, aunque no siempre. Por ejemplo: león y leona, tigre y tigresa, etc.

En los casos que hay dos palabras, se usa el masculino para referirnos a "machos y hembras".

Pero para el resto de los animales que no tienen nombres distintos según su sexo se mantiene el género original:
una rata -> las ratas.
un elefante -> los elefantes.
una gaviota -> las gaviotas.
una cebra -> las cebras.
un caguro -> los canguros.
etc.

(no hay "ratos", "elefantas", "gaviotos", "cebros" ni "canguras" )

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Hiro Sasaki said:


> El español es dificilísimo y hay que estudiar el italiano,Latín y árabe



No viene mal saberlos, pero yo no recomendaría estudiarlos, en italiano "espía" y "mapa" son femeninos, en español "espía" es de género común, "mapa" es masculino.

En el caso de "jirafa" y otros muchos animales, se trata de un sustantivo epiceno, que significa que designa a un ser animado que puede ser de distintintos sexos, pero para ambos se usa la misma palabra con un solo género. Otros sustantivos epicenos son "bebé", "persona", "víctima", etc.

Cuando el género del sustantivo cambia con el sexo del animal, para referirse a un conjunto de ambos sexos, se usa el masculino: "los elefantes" (elefantes y elefantas), "los lobos" (lobos y lobas), "los patos" (patos y patas). Pero a veces, el sustantivo "básico" resulta ser el femenino, y entonces se usa éste para el conjunto: "las vacas" (vacas y toros), "las ovejas" (ovejas y carneros).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas grascias 
 
El mapa es del origen griego. Tenemos que estudiar un idioma 
más. En nuestro idioma, no hay el masculino ni el femenino. 
El samurai y nunca la samurai ni el samurai hembra.
 
Nosotros no necesitamos conocer el coreano.y ni ser homosexual.
 
Saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Por favor, borre mi ultimo aporte.


Pero son interesante lo que escribio Jellby 
 "las vacas" (vacas y toros), "las ovejas" (ovejas y carneros). 

Creo que se dice "los caballos ( caballos y yeguas ).
Los cerdos ??


Los toros luchan, pero las vacas nos dan leche, que es muy 
importante. Que le parece mi oinion.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pinairun

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Por favor, borre mi ultimo aporte.
> 
> 
> Pero son interesante lo que escribio Jellby
> "las vacas" (vacas y toros), "las ovejas" (ovejas y carneros).
> 
> Creo que se dice "los caballos ( caballos y yeguas ).
> Los cerdos ??
> 
> 
> Los toros luchan, pero las vacas nos dan leche, que es muy
> importante. Que le parece mi oinion.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Los toros no solo luchan, también nos dan su carne.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pinairun said:


> Los toros no solo luchan, también nos dan su carne.


 
Muchas gracias, Pinarium
 
Yo intenté estar científico con pocos conocimientos. No 
soy veteriaano. Este foro no es para la discusión de 
zoología. 
 
Pero, conteste por favor a mi preguta de tonto, 
 
 Beben Uds. la leche de oveja ? ¿ EL Cornero da
más carne ? Si recuerdo bien, me dijeron que 
la carne del animal hembra joven es más sabrosa y 
por eso, sera mäs valiosa.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Agró

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, Pinarium
> 
> Yo intenté estar científico con pocos conocimientos. No
> soy veteriaano. Este foro no es para la discusión de
> zoología.
> 
> Pero, conteste por favor a mi preguta de tonto,
> 
> ¿ Beben Uds. la leche de oveja ? ¿ EL Cornero da
> más carne ? Si recuerdo bien, me dijeron que
> la carne del animal hembra joven es más sabrosa y
> por eso, sera mäs valiosa.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Normalmente bebemos leche de vaca. La leche de oveja se usa mucho para fabricar productos lácteos como el queso o la cuajada. La carne de carnero no se suele consumir, es muy dura, se prefiere la de cordero (el hijo de la oveja) o la de cabrito (hijo de la cabra). La carne de los animales jóvenes es más tierna, no necesariamente más sabrosa. Su sabor, en comparación con animales más viejos, más hechos, sería tema controvertido.
Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Los cerdos ??


 
... y las cerdas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Agró said:


> Normalmente bebemos leche de vaca. La leche de oveja se usa mucho para fabricar productos lácteos como el queso o la cuajada. La carne de carnero no se suele consumir, es muy dura, se prefiere la de cordero (el hijo de la oveja) o la de cabrito (hijo de la cabra). La carne de los animales jóvenes es más tierna, no necesariamente más sabrosa. Su sabor, en comparación con animales más viejos, más hechos, sería tema controvertido.
> Saludos.


 

 
 
Muchas gracias, 
 
Ahora, recuerdo que sI se come la carne de oveja ??, cornero ?
No sé. Yo comí solamente una vez en mi vida en Hokkaido. 
Se come asado a la manera de barbacoa. Allí, se llama la 
comida Gen Ghis kan,héroe mongol que conquistó 
extensas tierras.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

Hola, 

para los animales se utiliza decir para indentificar el sexo macho y hembra? Os hago un ejamplo: Tengo 5 perros, tres hembras y dos machos.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Grekh

En México puedes decir perfectamente lo que tú pusiste, pero también puedes decir que tienes tres perras y dos perros.


----------



## swift

Grekh said:


> En México puedes decir perfectamente lo que tú pusiste, pero también puedes decir que tienes tres perras y dos perros


Concuerdo. Creo que lo mismo vale para todos los países de habla hispana.


----------



## egiptologo

Ambos casos son correctos, ya que cuando te refieres a un colectivo de personas o animales de ambos sexos simpre hay que referirse a ellos en MASCULINO. Por lo tanto si, por ejemplo, en una clase hay 5 alumnos y 2 alumnas, la profesora puede decir perfectamente que en su clase hay 7 alumnos.


----------



## vof1966

BnRj said:


> En español hay muy pocas excepciones en donde un sustantivo femenino lleva el artículo masculino en plural y en mi opinión, avestruz es una de esas excepciones. Aquí hay unos ejemplos:
> 
> el avestruz - las avestruces
> el águila - las águilas
> el agua - las aguas
> el arpa - las arpas
> el ave - las aves
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Como sabe, estas palabras son todas del género femenino a pesar de llevar el artículo "el" en singular. La excepción es que llevan "el" para evitar la cacofonía "la-a". Pero avestruz es masculino, de ahí que haya que decir "el avestruz" "los avestruces", como "el azúcar" "los azúcares". El caso más curioso en español es que hay una palabra (¡y sólo una!) que es masculino en singular y femenino en plural. Antes de seguir leyendo, piense a ver si la acierta.

La única palabra que cambia de género al pasar del singular al plural es arte. En singular es másculino: "el arte gótico", "el arte pictórico". Y en plural es femenino: "las artes escénicas", "las bellas artes". Curioso, ¿verdad?.


----------



## Aviador

vof1966 said:


> Como sabe, estas palabras son todas del género femenino a pesar de llevar el artículo "el" en singular. La excepción es que llevan "el" para evitar la cacofonía "la-a". Pero avestruz es masculino, de ahí que haya que decir "el avestruz" "los avestruces", como "el azúcar" "los azúcares". El caso más curioso en español es que hay una palabra (¡y sólo una!) que es masculino en singular y femenino en plural. Antes de seguir leyendo, piense a ver si la acierta.
> 
> La única palabra que cambia de género al pasar del singular al plural es arte. En singular es másculino: "el arte gótico", "el arte pictórico". Y en plural es femenino: "las artes escénicas", "las bellas artes". Curioso, ¿verdad?.


Primero, mi más cordial bienvenida a los foros de Word Reference, vof1966. Espero que esta sea la primera de muchas participaciones.

Concuerdo. La palabra _avestruz_ es de género masculino, no femenino. Por lo tanto, los determinantes que se le apliquen deben ser también masculinos: _el avestruz_; _los avestruces_; _un avestruz_; _unos avestruces_; _el avestruz americano se llama ñandú_; _los avestruces americanos son abundantes en la Patagonia_.
Sin embargo, respecto de _azúcar_ no concuerdo. Está muy extendido el uso de este término como femenino y, por ejemplo, el diccionario de la RAE lo da como de género ambiguo: azúcar, e incluso da las acepciones _azúcar amarilla_ y _azúcar blanco, ca_.
Respecto de _arte_, tampoco concuerdo. _Arte_ no “cambia de género al pasar del singular al plural”, lo que sucede es que en plural es más usual el femenino, pero se trata, igual que _azúcar_, de un sustantivo de género ambiguo. Por lo tanto, tan correcto es en plural _los artes_ como _las artes_, sólo que el uso del masculino no es lo habitual.


----------

